# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Δεν πάει άλλο η κρίση πανικού

## Nikos156

Παιδιά βοήθεια! Ειλικρινά δεν πάει άλλο!! Έχω πολύ συχνά κρίση πανικού για το ότι διποτε και ώρες ώρες νιώθω μα με εγκαταλείπει ο οργανισμος μου!! Σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου κανε tip πως να αποφεύγω της κρίσης πανικού! Έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου και την ζωη μου

----------


## Vaper

Ta tip pou m edwse i psixologos eine na skeftese ekini tin wra pos den mprokite na pathis kati kako kanis den pethane i lipothimise apo krisi panikou kai na pernis vathies anapnoes

----------


## Nikos156

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## Xristos__t

Βαθειές αναπνοές, τσίχλα καο σουντοκου,εμένα με βοήθησαν πολύ! Αναπνοές όμως διαφραγματικες! 

Εστάλη από NEM-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tony_c2018

> Παιδιά βοήθεια! Ειλικρινά δεν πάει άλλο!! Έχω πολύ συχνά κρίση πανικού για το ότι διποτε και ώρες ώρες νιώθω μα με εγκαταλείπει ο οργανισμος μου!! Σας παρακαλώ δώστε μου κανε tip πως να αποφεύγω της κρίσης πανικού! Έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου και την ζωη μου


 Τη στιγμή που νιώθεις να έρχεται η κρίση πανικού, πάρε μια βαθιά αναπνοή από το στόμα, κλείσε το στόμα σαν να θέλεις να μη βγει ο αέρας, φούσκωσε τα μάγουλα σου από τον αέρα αυτόν και άσε τον να βγει αργά ανάμεσα από τα χείλια σου. Επανέλαβε τη διαδικασία, μέχρι να νιώσεις καλύτερα και μέτρα τις αναπνοές που κάνεις. Συνήθως μετά την τρίτη ή την τέταρτη, η κρίση αρχίζει να υποχωρεί, αλλά μην κάνεις συνέχεια αναπνοές. Το μέτρημα θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις πόσες περίπου είναι οι αναπνοές που χρειάζεσαι. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, την επόμενη φορά που θα δεις την κρίση να έρχεται, θα ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων πόσες περίπου αναπνοές χρειάζονται για να νιώσεις καλύτερα κι έτσι σταδιακά θα περιορίζεται και το άγχος σου. Στο μεταξύ συμβουλέψου κι έναν ψυχολόγο για να βρεις το πιθανό αίτιο των κρίσεων και να το διορθώσεις.

----------


## marouli66

Φαρμακο πηρες?? Θα καλμαρει τις κρισεις και θα δεις το προβλημα πιο χαλαρα γτ τωρα χημεια στον εγκεφαλο ειναι διαταραγμενη

----------


## ripper

Με την έναρξη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής βέβαια να γνωρίζεις οτι πλέον η υπόλοιπη σού Ζωή θα κυλήσει παρέα με αυτά...
Οπως και με άλλες ισως παρενέργειές...πάχος,ισως θέμα με στύση...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## akis1

πριν πάρεις φάρμακα για τις κρίσης πανικού να ξέρεις... θα χαλάσεις την υγεία σου... μονο το πρόβλημα στυτικής δυσλειτουργίας και ανικανότητας ίσος σε κάνει να το σκεφτείς πολύ σοβαρά....!!!!! για τις κρίσης πανικού πριν σβήσει η διαχείριση το μήνυμα μου.... αποτελεσματικό είναι το βαλσαμοχορτο... μελέτες δείχνουνε ότι είναι ισάξιο με το prozac.. 

μετά πολύ αποτελεσματική είναι και η ινοσιτόλη..... μαζί με ινοσιτόλη μπορείς να χρησιμοποίησης και cbd αλλα αν προτιμήσεις το βαλσαμοχορτο απαγορεύεται να πάρεις ταυτόχρονα ινοσιτόλη... γιατί και τα 2 ανεβάζουνε την σεροτονίνη...

και θα σε συμβούλευα να δοκιμάσεις κάτι από αυτά αφού ρωτήσεις έναν γιατρό... και φυσικά όχι ψυχίατρο... αλλα γιατρό.. άλλον.. η φαρμακείο... γιατί όχι ψυχίατρο? γιατί θα σου πει ότι χρειάζεσαι φαρμακευτική αντιμετώπιση... αν λοιπόν δεν δεις βελτίωση με αυτό τον τρόπο που σου λέω... τότε το σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις ένα καλο αντικαταθλιπτικό..!!! και μακριά από τα ηρεμιστικά... και αντιψυχωσικά... θα σου πούνε γιατροί αντί για ένα αγχολυτικό να πάρεις αντιψυχωσικά γιατί είναι και καλά μη εθιστικά... όμως από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με ψύχωση/σχιζοφρένεια δεν θα το δεχτής... ακόμα και αν σου πούνε θα σε ηρέμηση... φυσικά και θα σε ηρέμηση αφού θα είσαι σε καταστολή βαριά... ΜΑΚΡΙA ΛΟΙΠΌΝ ΑΠΌ ΑΥΤA...!!!!!

----------


## Krisi

Δοκίμασε ότι σου λένε...ειχα δοκιμάσει κι εγώ πολλα αλλά χειροτέρευα Φοβόμουνα να κοιμηθώ γιατί με έπιανε στον ύπνο η κρίση όπου στην τελική μια μέρα ειπα δεν αντέχω άλλο βγήκα έξω και βρήκα ψυχίατρο άρχισα με χαμηλή δόση 5mg και εμενα απτό πρώτο χάπι είδα μια διαφορά αν δεις πως μόνος πια δεν μπορείς θα σου έλεγα πανε και σε ψυχίατρο καμία φορά όλα είναι ορμονικά και χρειαζόμαστε τα φάρμακα

----------


## toallomiso

Παιρνω εδω κ ενα μηνα ινοσιτολη κ εχω δει διαφορα που δεν εκανε το σεροπραμ που λαμβανω.

----------


## akis1

> Παιρνω εδω κ ενα μηνα ινοσιτολη κ εχω δει διαφορα που δεν εκανε το σεροπραμ που λαμβανω.


και ποιος σου είπε να πάρεις σε συνδυασμό με αντικαταθλιπτικά ινοσιτόλη????? 

πολύ λάθος......

----------


## akis1

και τι γινεται οταν καποιος εχει μουδιασμα στην μιση γλωσσα και αδυναμια σε ολη την δεξια μερια? τρεχει νοσοκομειο? :p 

αυτο εχω και δεν περναει με τπτ...... 

ουτε με το xanax.....

πως ξερω τωρα αν ειναι ανχος η αν εχω κατι σοβαρο? 

εχω και δυσκολια στην ομιλια επισης...... 

πριν 2 εβδομαδες ειχα παει νοσοκομειο και μονο που με ειδαν νευρολογοι μου ειπαν απλα να παω σε ενα ιδιοτικο νευρολογο και να το ψαξω το θεμα μου...... ετσι και εκανα και μου εγραψε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο το brintellix με το οποιο δεν ξερω το πηρα 3 μερες και το εκοψα γιατι ειχα εντονη ναυτια.... τωρα το ξεκινησα ξανα.....

----------


## thanosP

συμφωνω με αυτα που σ ειπαν ολοι απο πανω......μαθε,βρες τρικς.....δοκιμασε βοτανα καταλληλα κ συμπληρωματα....και προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα τωρα που ειν αρχη.....γιατι και αποτελεσματικοτητα ειναι αμφιβολλο οτι εχουν κ βλαπτουν το ηπαρ ενω ειναι εξαρτησιογονα

----------


## akis1

> συμφωνω με αυτα που σ ειπαν ολοι απο πανω......μαθε,βρες τρικς.....δοκιμασε βοτανα καταλληλα κ συμπληρωματα....και προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τα φαρμακα τωρα που ειν αρχη.....γιατι και αποτελεσματικοτητα ειναι αμφιβολλο οτι εχουν κ βλαπτουν το ηπαρ ενω ειναι εξαρτησιογονα


και το ανχος βλαπτει το υπαρ...... επισης ειμαι 2 χρονια εξαρτημενος με xanax.... οποτε επρεπε να παρω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μπας και κοψω σιγα σιγα το xanax.......

----------


## thanosP

> και το ανχος βλαπτει το υπαρ...... επισης ειμαι 2 χρονια εξαρτημενος με xanax.... οποτε επρεπε να παρω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μπας και κοψω σιγα σιγα το xanax.......


κ γω παραπανω χρονια πινωω ηρεμιστικα......κ αντικαταθλιπτικα τα οποια μου κανανε θεμα στο ηπαρ με αυξημενα ενζημα

----------


## thanosP

> και το ανχος βλαπτει το υπαρ...... επισης ειμαι 2 χρονια εξαρτημενος με xanax.... οποτε επρεπε να παρω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μπας και κοψω σιγα σιγα το xanax.......


ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο θα παρεις?

----------


## akis1

> ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο θα παρεις?


το brintellix πηρα.... αλλα παλι το εκοψα ειναι μλκια.... ζαλιζομαι ολη την ημερα..... προσπάθησα πολλές φορες να του δώσω ευκαιρία αλλα δεν πάει αυτή η κατάσταση...... έγινα 30 φορες χειρότερα.....

με βλεπω να περνω xanax καθε μερα........

----------


## SophieSk

Αρχικά προσπάθησε να δοκιμασεις κάποια από τα τιπς. 2ον δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εσείς που του λέτε ν μην πάρει χάπια τι είστε γιατροί ;; Σίγουρα αν δεις ότι το πρόβλημα σου επιμένει να επισκεφτείς ειδικό. Προσωπικά εγώ βοηθήθηκα με τη χρήση αγωγης για τις κρίσεις πανικού κ όχι δεν ένιωθα εξαρτημένη. Δεν τα έχω ανάγκη πλέον. Τα κατάφερα με αναπνοές ασκήσεις κ ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν ήταν εύκολο είχα πολύ συχνές κ σε πολύ άσχημο βαθμό γι αυτό κ αναλογως η δόση ρυθμιζόταν από το γιατρό μου. Έπαιρνα deprevix. Γνώμη μου ν πας σε ειδικό αν δεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς. Ψάξε την αιτία των κρίσεων κ αντιμετώπισε τις. Μπορείς να το κάνεις!

----------


## thanosP

> Αρχικά προσπάθησε να δοκιμασεις κάποια από τα τιπς. 2ον δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω εσείς που του λέτε ν μην πάρει χάπια τι είστε γιατροί ;; Σίγουρα αν δεις ότι το πρόβλημα σου επιμένει να επισκεφτείς ειδικό. Προσωπικά εγώ βοηθήθηκα με τη χρήση αγωγης για τις κρίσεις πανικού κ όχι δεν ένιωθα εξαρτημένη. Δεν τα έχω ανάγκη πλέον. Τα κατάφερα με αναπνοές ασκήσεις κ ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν ήταν εύκολο είχα πολύ συχνές κ σε πολύ άσχημο βαθμό γι αυτό κ αναλογως η δόση ρυθμιζόταν από το γιατρό μου. Έπαιρνα deprevix. Γνώμη μου ν πας σε ειδικό αν δεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς. Ψάξε την αιτία των κρίσεων κ αντιμετώπισε τις. Μπορείς να το κάνεις!


Εδω μιλαμε με βαση την εμπειρια του ο καθενας κ ως συμπασχοντες....φανταζομαι ουτε εσυ εισαι γιατρος, και δεν χρειαζεται αλλοστε, για να πεις την αποψη σου.....Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γινει καλα με τα φαρμακα απ τους πανικους,,,εγω επερνα εφφεχορ που ειναι το ιδιο με deprevix και δεν μου εκανε καμια βοηθεια μετα απο 4 μηνες το αλλαξα με προτροπη τ γιατρου κιολλας κ εχω περασει αρκετα με τη κριση πανικου κ ξερω.Δεν ειπε κανεις να μην παρει φαρμακα,καποιον μπορει να βοηθησουν καποιον οχι,ολοι απ οτι διαβασα ειπαν οτι τωρα που ειναι αρχη να κοιταξει μηπως καταφερει να το παλεψει......γιατι τα φαρμακα ειναι μεγαλο μπλεξιμο κ το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι χρονια τωρα........βεβαια εαν δεν γινεται τιποτα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να παρει.Γνωμη μου παλεψει ιδιας δυναμεις γιατι ο ψυχιατρος σιγουρα θα δωσει φαρμακα....ενω η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι αναποτελεσματικη.......αν νομιζει οτι δν αντεχει βεβαια το παιδι να παει αμεσως σε ειδικο....

----------


## thanosP

> Ta tip pou m edwse i psixologos eine na skeftese ekini tin wra pos den mprokite na pathis kati kako kanis den pethane i lipothimise apo krisi panikou kai na pernis vathies anapnoes


εγω δε ξερω κανεις να γινε καλα με τα συνηθη που λεει η ΓΣΨυχοθεραπεια,μιλω για διαταραχη πανικου οχι μια κριση πανικου το χρονο....το να λες σε εναν ανθρωπο που παθαινει κριση πανικου οτι ειναι ιδεα του....οπως βγαινει απ τα παραπανω.....ειναι σαν να το κοροιδευεις.....οταν το προβλημα ειναι οτι νομιζει οτι θα παιθανει με τη κορτιζολη κ αδρεναλινη στα υψη θα πας να του πει δεν παιθενεις και περιμενεις να σου πει....α οκ κ να ηρεμισει?υπαρχουν καλυτερα τιπς που σιγουρα δεν τα λενε στη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι δε τα ξερουν κιολλας

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Ta tip pou m edwse i psixologos eine na skeftese ekini tin wra pos den mprokite na pathis kati kako kanis den pethane i lipothimise apo krisi panikou kai na pernis vathies anapnoes


Μην λες δε λιποθύμησε γιατί πολλοί λιποθυμανε.

----------


## toallomiso

Μεγαλη αληθεια...

----------


## toallomiso

Εχω κ εγω κρισεις πανικου κ τα φαρμακα δε δινουν λυση...

----------


## nikolas70

συνηθως η d σχετιζεται με τετοια συμπτωματα,ωστοσο χρειαζεται να κανεις αξολογηση με βαση την δουλεια και τις συνηθειες,υπαρχει πανδημια στην d

----------


## Ορέστης

Delta waves ειναι ηχοι που βοηθανε στην ηρεμια. Με εχουν βοηθησει.

----------


## elis

γαμα γουειβσ καλυτερα κανεισ και γνωριμιεσ

----------


## thanosP

> Εχω κ εγω κρισεις πανικου κ τα φαρμακα δε δινουν λυση...


καποια δινουν...και φευγουν εντελως

----------


## GiannaG

Ακριβώς τα ίδια !!!! «Που ξέρω αν δεν έχω κάτι άλλο» 
Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις μαγνητική εγκεφάλου , όλες καρδιάς επι δυο και αίματος ! Θα τρελαθώ ! Το brintelix μου έφερε ναυτία ! Περνούσε με μπανάνα ! Αλλά σαν χαπι δεν μου έκατσε ! Μακάρι εσένα να σε βολέψει έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς !

----------


## Leonardo

Delta waves και μενα με βοηθανε στον να χαλαρωνω, να κοιμαμαι χωρις να σκεφτομαι τα αρνητικα τις αναποδιες που μ συνεβησαν μες στην ημερα. Αδειαζει το κεφαλι σου απο καθε σκεψη.

----------


## nikolas70

> εγω δε ξερω κανεις να γινε καλα με τα συνηθη που λεει η ΓΣΨυχοθεραπεια,μιλω για διαταραχη πανικου οχι μια κριση πανικου το χρονο....το να λες σε εναν ανθρωπο που παθαινει κριση πανικου οτι ειναι ιδεα του....οπως βγαινει απ τα παραπανω.....ειναι σαν να το κοροιδευεις.....οταν το προβλημα ειναι οτι νομιζει οτι θα παιθανει με τη κορτιζολη κ αδρεναλινη στα υψη θα πας να του πει δεν παιθενεις και περιμενεις να σου πει....α οκ κ να ηρεμισει?υπαρχουν καλυτερα τιπς που σιγουρα δεν τα λενε στη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι δε τα ξερουν κιολλας


θα σου συνιστουσα να κανεις εξετασεις για ελλειψη βιταμινης D,ειναι πολυ πιθανον να εισαι ελειπτικος,απο κει και περα ειναι θεμα θυροειδη καθαρα

----------


## resu01

Νίκο είχα και έχω κρίσεις πανικού αλλα πλέον ζω μια χαρά. Οι συμβουλές μου είναι 2
1. Τα χάπια βοηθάνε πολύ να επανέλθεις σιγά σιγά. Μην είσαι ανυπόμονος και μην νοιώθεις τύψεις που τα πέρνεις. Οταν καταλάβεις ότι είσαι καλύτερα απο μόνος σου θα θες να τα μειώσεις. Και μπορει αν χρειαστεί να τα αυξήσεις πάλι, αλλα δεν θα χρειαστεί να τα πέρνεις εφ όρου ζωής
2. Βγες απο το πρόβλημα με την βοήθεια ενός ειδικού. Και πες το σε κοντινού σου που θα σε καταλάβουν και θα σε βοηθήσουν

----------


## chrisk

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !

----------


## Keli

Παιδιά γεια σας είμαι καινούργια εδώ ελπίζω να γράφω σωστά και να μην απαντάω κάπου άλλου

----------

